# How many tiels can i put in one cage?



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

I was wondering how many tiels i can put in my cage (see pics). it is a fairly large cage. i am thinking ahead in case i can't sell the babies, or if I decide to keep them all.....LOL

Also, I guess another question, is can I put babies together with their parents (long term)? I know if I decide to breed M&M again, i will have to remove them, so I don't get cross-breeding


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I don't see any pictures of the cage? The number of tiels you can put in a cage depends on the size of the cage and also on how well the birds get along with each other.

My current flock includes Buster and Shodu and three of their children (currently 8 to 10 months old). They get along together reasonably well, although the parent-child bond is thoroughly severed at this point. Buster and Shodu treat the chicks the same as they would an unrelated bird.

The biggest pitfall of a family group is if you have opposite-sex siblings, because they WILL want to pair up with each other. Squeebis is seriously in love with his sister Teela, and I have an ongoing effort to keep them out of breeding mode.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would think the easiest would be to separate the boys from the girls. As to how many tiels can fit in a cage, the min requirements for one tiel is 18x18x18 inches. How big is your cage? If I remember it looked quite large.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Fairly large takes up a lot of territory. If you could measure it it would be even more helpful than looking at a picture.


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

ROFL...I am always forgetting to add my attachments for threads and emails:blush: Oh well, here they are!

My cage is not as crowded as it looks in the second pic anymore...much better 

Just measured it (had to find my tape measure)...it is 19 1/2" deep, 27" 1/2" wide and 42" high


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

tielfan said:


> I don't see any pictures of the cage? The number of tiels you can put in a cage depends on the size of the cage and also on how well the birds get along with each other.
> 
> My current flock includes Buster and Shodu and three of their children (currently 8 to 10 months old). They get along together reasonably well, although the parent-child bond is thoroughly severed at this point. Buster and Shodu treat the chicks the same as they would an unrelated bird.
> 
> The biggest pitfall of a family group is if you have opposite-sex siblings, because they WILL want to pair up with each other. Squeebis is seriously in love with his sister Teela, and I have an ongoing effort to keep them out of breeding mode.


 That sounds really cute...but that's even wrong...lol! 

How big is your cage?


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

In a cage that size i wouldn't put no more then 3 and that's pushing it 

and birds don't care (or don't know i'm not sure which) if they're related or not, When they get in the "mood" its on and they don't even care if the other bird is the same gender as them

at least thats how it is in my house, boys doing boys, Girls doing girls, Girls doing boys. So far I have been VERY lucky and no Siblings have tried to do anything, BUT i did have a male who tried to mate with a female when they are much too young but I put a stop to it and thankfully they haven't tried again - They seem to be the smart ones of my group - they were the only two birds sitting where they were the day they tried to mate, So now i make sure they have NO alone time I put the mama of the female in with them - Can't get no nookie if Mama is around  

but I know that will change soon enough because they're getting older and Then my only way of stopping it until they're of age is 2 different cages


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> How big is your cage?


Huge! Although it starts to seem crowded if you put more than nine birds in it. It's 42 inches wide, 26 inches deep, and the interior height varies from 38 to 51 inches if I remember correctly. I once calculated that it has as much volume as 8 cages that are 18" on all sides. You don't have to have an exact amount of space available per bird, since they'll cluster together or spread out as the whim strikes them. It looks to me like your cage would be comfortable for about 4 cockatiels.


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

tielfan said:


> Huge! Although it starts to seem crowded if you put more than nine birds in it. It's 42 inches wide, 26 inches deep, and the interior height varies from 38 to 51 inches if I remember correctly. I once calculated that it has as much volume as 8 cages that are 18" on all sides. You don't have to have an exact amount of space available per bird, since they'll cluster together or spread out as the whim strikes them. It looks to me like your cage would be comfortable for about 4 cockatiels.


That is a great cage! I love it!


----------

